# DOA lures



## FishermanJoe5700 (Jun 12, 2003)

if you go surf fishing can u use D.O.A. lures to catch anything? and if so what kind and what color. or is there any othere good working lures . im going to myrtle beach again and just fishing off the beach near my where im staying in the summer any help i would enjoy


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I like them back in the marshes and tidal creeks for flounder and trout. As for the surf, I've never used them. The surf is a completely different ballgame altogether, that's when I go to live/dead bait.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Emanuel,would one of those 3" sassy shads work or thier "copys",can't think of the name of them right now,starts with an "S".. ?It has a little "skinnier profile" than the sassy shad. Up here they "whaled on them" with that catching some nice specks?? Have you tried them??


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

You referring to Storm Lures? I have done well with them for stripers up in MD but with the lack of trout up here haven't yet tried targeting them with that type of lure. But am sure they would do well.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

No,FL FISHERMAN,it sounds like "sonami"or something like that ?? They have a much "thinner profile" than the Storms? Friend of mine has caught some nice specks out of the surf up here with them,but I was wondering if Emanuel has ever tryed them,or if they even sell them down there??

PS the ones in the first post,I was suppose to have said "storm" but the copys,according to this guy for specks,are suppose to be "the deal...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, the Tsunami lures are the real deal. The trend is away from hard baits and towards the soft lures like Tsunami, Storm, etc. When you're dealing with fish that aren't very likely to tear your baits apart, inshore species especially, the soft baits are wonderful. I have used the Tsunami lures and I am sold on them.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Yeap,that's what I was wanting to hear..*

What a "dummie">>>"starts with an "S".. "   
Anyway,I fish out of my boat up here for specks in the sound and in the ocean sands as well,just wondering if you thought they were good too. Might give them an honest try this yr. Being an "olesalt" old things that work(mirror lures,fin-s,and grubs) are not easily changed..


----------



## ncdru3 (Feb 16, 2004)

Drumdum, we caught specks on the tsunamis down here in and around masonboro inlet. They hit the chartruese the best and the mullet colored 2nd best. They didn't even compare to the doa shrimp though. Something different to throw at them though somedays when they won't hit anything else they may wanna chew on it. 

Drew


----------

